# La Pavoni Zip



## Giblet46 (Apr 12, 2017)

Just picked up a La Pavoni Zip off gumtree for £50 (plus £20 p&p!) seems in pretty good condition, gave it a good clean, including the burrs which had a bit of gunge around the spindle in the middle, only guide to age is the dosser has a counter and up to 7800 flips (i.e. The paddle pulled that many times).

Coffee tastes totally different to my blade grinder.

And tips on what I should be doing (the manual says pull the doser handle once, but it seems pretty sparse!


----------



## Giblet46 (Apr 12, 2017)

Just an update on this, still going strong, I've since replaced the burrs as no idea on their age etc.

The one thing that really annoyed me (and have read others mention it!) is that the dosser really pushes the grinds out at an angle, resulting in them landing heavily on one side (and out of!) the basket.

Hopefully this will find anyone else with this grinder!

Thankfully @Norvin from this forum produces some custom dosser funnels, so got him to knock one up which appears to have resolved the problem! Amazing how many far off the grinds could be thrown considering the small gap! Thread for the dosser is here Aluminium Portafilter hopper.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?share_fid=6813&share_tid=36715&url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D36715&share_type=t


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks in pretty good nick, good deal for £50. The dosers I've had have had the same issue of coffee coming out at an angle, I just used a pot before putting in to basket.


----------

